# axotyl's?



## Tomm (Jan 4, 2008)

why are axotyl's classed as amphibians when they never come out of the water? 

i have never owned any amphibions or fish of my own although i think they are great (and i will own some one day) therefore i havent read a care sheet but i think i recal seeing that they were related to dogs in some way or some thing? 

I always thought that amphibian meant land and water?

why is this?


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*axolotls*

hi have a look hear: www.axolotl.org this will tell you about them. about the dog part i think that would have been water dog which looks a little bit like a axolotls. i hope this helps


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

water dogs, mud puppies

ummmm why??

I ain't knocking mud puppies if I ever see any I'll invest in some.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*same*

so will i they are great i would love to get tiger salamander larva [waterdogs]


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

axolotls are the larval form of the tiger salamander!


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> axolotls are the larval form of the tiger salamander!


except they very rarely metamorphasize (sp?) so will spend their whole lives in water


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

*axolotl/ tiger*



amphib-fan1990 said:


> axolotls are the larval form of the tiger salamander!




Actually a morphed axolotl is still an axolotl ( freekygeeky has one that is posted on this forum ..the amazing Mr Lister). They are closely related to tiger salamanders and can potentially breed together. But they are still two different animals.


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

bellabelloo said:


> Actually a morphed axolotl is still an axolotl ( freekygeeky has one that is posted on this forum ..the amazing Mr Lister). They are closely related to tiger salamanders and can potentially breed together. But they are still two different animals.


my friend forces them to metamorphose using trace iodine in the water and i had mione for years and never tried it as i think is cruel


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

Tomm said:


> why are axotyl's classed as amphibians when they never come out of the water?


Axolotl's rarely morph, Into a salamander like figure, And live on land, with the occasional dip into a bowl of water. Like a terrestrial salamander, Like the salamandra sp.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Tomm said:


> why are axotyl's classed as amphibians when they never come out of the water?
> 
> i have never owned any amphibions or fish of my own although i think they are great (and i will own some one day) therefore i havent read a care sheet but i think i recal seeing that they were related to dogs in some way or some thing?
> 
> ...


 sorry just to clear this up once and for all. axolotls are amphibians because they belong to the class amphibia (Amphibian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) its a genetic thing, the same way slow worms and glass lizards are still lizards even tho they look like snakes. they have evolved to stay in a neotic state (staying in a larval state while still being able to breed and not metamorphing into adults. in rare cases they do metamorphosis into their adult forms). while the word amphibian is derived from the greek amphíbios (mean half life or two lives) the correct term for something that lives in and out of water (e.g. a turtle) would be amphibious. so an axolotl is an amphibian while not (normally) amphibious


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

spend_day said:


> sorry just to clear this up once and for all. axolotls are amphibians because they belong to the class amphibia (Amphibian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) its a genetic thing, the same way slow worms and glass lizards are still lizards even tho they look like snakes. they have evolved to stay in a neotic state (staying in a larval state while still being able to breed and not metamorphing into adults. in rare cases they do metamorphosis into their adult forms). while the word amphibian is derived from the greek amphíbios (mean half life or two lives) the correct term for something that lives in and out of water (e.g. a turtle) would be amphibious. so an axolotl is an amphibian while not (normally) amphibious


Someone who knows! He is completely right, and yes, they do metamorphosise. Rarely. They live for a shorter period if they do metamorphosise though.


----------



## kennyshere (Apr 28, 2009)

the 'waterdog' and 'mud puppies' thing is about how they look and where they live, nothin to do with gentetic heratige. as abaove, they are amphibian, like we are primate


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

TheToad888 said:


> Someone who knows! He is completely right, and yes, they do metamorphosise. Rarely. They live for a shorter period if they do metamorphosise though.


and are beautiful when they dooo soooo 
:flrt:


----------

